# Radio: SE-R CD player- left side no sound



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Guys,

The left channel side of the radio has no sound. I think the radio channel on the left front and rear has no sound and its blown. Got right side sound. 

2003 SE-R not the rockford radio. the regular model CD player. 

ANY RECALLS ON THIS RADIO? PANASONIC? 

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

are you sure you don't just have the balance all the way over to the right? dumb question i know, but it sounds like something i'd do


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I did that, turned it far left, no sound. The tweeter in the pillar made a few peeps of sound, so I think the radio channel is blown. 

Here of any recalls on the 2003 radios? I jut went out of warranty!!!!!!!!!

thanks
Chris


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i actually have heard of someone having this same issue, i believe they did fix it under warranty


----------



## Pbates (Jul 28, 2004)

I had mie fail on the left side about a month ago. Apparently this is a common problem, no warrantee either. I've read on the Vboard where this is happening to a lot of SpecV's

Pete


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Now I don't have the fosgate package, but there is an AMP powering the system. could the AMP be bad? I just don't know if there are amps on each speaker, or one unit? Could it be those? I would have to try a good radio, but how many of those are out there? anybody have a spare radio from their 2003? 

That radio has a contour to the dash panel. is there a way to install an aftermarket radio and some trim panel to make it look OK? 

Thanks 
Chris 03 SE-R


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

On the 01 7 speaker setup (non Fosgate) the amp only runs the sub-woofer. Might be the same on yours. Check eBay for a factory head unit. I've seen them pretty cheap there. I don't know what people are replacing them with but you might check with Crutchfield for advice on a possible replacement. They're always very helpful.


----------

